# java.sql.Date



## RaoulDuke (7. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Postgresql Datenbank ein Feld vom Typ timestamp. Nun möchte ich dort ein java.sql.Date speichern.

Ein setDate() eines PreparedStatement scheint aber nur tagesgenau zu sein, wobei java.sql.Date doch eigentlich sogar Sekunden enthält. Muss ich mein java.sql.Date jetzt erst in ein java.sql.Timestamp umwandeln, oder krig ich das auch irgendwie anders sekundengenau in die Datenbank?

Grüsse,

Sven


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

Ne, machst du mit Timestamp!


----------



## RaoulDuke (7. Aug 2006)

Hmm, hab ich dann auch gemerkt. Es wunderte mich nur etwas, weil java.sql.Date ja halt auch Sekunden speichert, daher dachte ich die landen dann auch in der Datenbank.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

Jo, das Problem hatte ich auch!

Mit Postgres und Oracle...

Musste ich dann auch eine Methode umbauen.. Kann extremst nervig sein, wenn man das eigentlich net vermutet!


----------

